# error message : C000D11B1



## zachzachzach (Feb 6, 2008)

error message : C000D11B1
specs:
HP Pavillion a6110n
AMD Athlon 64 x2 DualCore Processor 4400+
2048 MB RAM
Windows Vista Home Premium (32-bit OS)
NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
Realtek High Definition Audio

When trying to play an .avi (or music) file in Windows Media Player version 11.0.6000.6344, the video starts to play with no sound and then the error "Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file. For additional assistance click Web Help"
When I click on web help, it brings me here:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/wi...&id=C00D11B1&contextid=87&originalid=88890008
and tells me that it is error message C000D11B1. This is the second time this is happening to me and I had gone through numerous troubleshooting the first time with HP until I eventually figured out how to fix it on my own.

The previous way that I fixed it did not work this time.

The only thing different I have done on my computer is update through Windows Update, and I upgraded my version of iTunes and that is the when this started to happen again. When I thought that might be the problem I un-installed the new version of iTunes but it is still not working. When I try to play music in iTunes, iTunes freezes. When I try to play music in Windows Media Player, I get an error that says "Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file. For additional assistance, click Web Help." When I click on Web Help I am brought to the same website above for the C000D11B1 error.

Needless to say, I am pretty frustrated, especially since this happened before and there was no real explanation as to why it happened or how to fix it. I just stumbled on it once--which does not help me at all now.

Please help. I have found a lot of documentation about this C000D11B1 error, but nothing has seemed to help me.

------------------------

Things I have done in the past to troubleshoot (with the "help" of HP):
If I go to the control panel and then sound it comes up showing that my speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio) are working. When I click on configure and then test it says "Failed to play test tone."

I uninstalled and then reinstalled K-Lite Codec Pack 3.5.3 FULL but that did not change anything.

In Windows Media Player it comes up with the error "Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file. For additional assistance click Web Help", but when I play the video in Windows Media Player Classic the video plays all the way through but no sound works. The same thing with Real Player. It will play the video but no sound works.

Through my previous troubleshooting with HP, I got fed up with the problem still persisting and nobody seeming to know what was happening, so I was fiddling around and went to Control Panel>Sound and then I clicked on "Change System Sounds" and a dialog box came up that said something to the effect of: "There is a problem with your ___" "Would you like to disable this?" So I clicked yes and everything went back to normal again. I have not seen that dialog box come up again.

I went to Device Manager and there are no problems showing up with the sound or the Realtek High Definition Audio. I went to the properties for it and tried to update the driver. That did not change anything.

I went here: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3339287&os=2093&lang=en and downloaded the updated drivers for Realtek High Definition Audio but when I try to run the install program it extracts everything properly and says "Error WBT - install.exe"

"(there is a stop sign icon) 3052: Uninitialized variable, undefined function, or unquoted string 
On line 584 of W:\Patches\IP\sp35169\install.wbt"
Then it says
"If (OSLangDec=="1028" ||OSLangDec=="2052" || OSLangDec=="3076") Then"
"WinBatch 32 2007C
WIL Version: 5.14cen"

It has 3 options to click -> Ok Traceback and More Error Info.

When I click Traceback it says "584 If (OSLangDec--"1028" || OSLa...
install.wbt"

And when I click More Error Info it says
"Uninitialized variable or undefined function: oslangdec"

This is what I have tried so far to get things working properly. Hopefully it can speed things along a little bit.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Feb 26, 2008)

I have an HP Pavillion desktop A1730 N running Windows Vista 32 bit. All of a sudden my sound went out. I get an error message on Windows Media. The only thing different I did was download some codec for Windows Media so my transferred HD Tivo shows would have sound cause on just my HD Tivo shows I had video but no sound but I had sound everywhere else... Everything was fine for several days then all of a sudden no sound. I tried to update my drivers too and am getting the same error message as you. I went to manage and reinstall drivers. I thought maybe I messed up a setting somewhere cause once before when I bought my USB mic and was on Yahoo messenger i got an error and changed one thing and was ok. But nothign seems to help me now I have no sound. The new drivers wont install and HP said I was out of warranty on Jan 31st. So I dont know what to do. Someone said my sound card may have come unplugged and I was also told to find out from Realtek how to uninstall the drivers completely then reinstall the new ones but I don't know for sure what to do. I did a google search and saw where you were having same problem and error messages as me so did you get it fixed. My winwods media also gives me the same error message. I need help!! Thanks, Rose


----------



## zachzachzach (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Rose,
I eventually did get it fixed, with no help to HP anyway.

I went through so much troubleshooting, but none of it helped. It was so frustrating doing something and hoping it would work only to get no result.

This happened to me twice, and the first time I stumbled upon an answer. Here are some of the troubleshooting tips that HP gave me. Hopefully one might help you.

-----------------------------------
These are the steps from HP. They are copied and pasted into this message and read exactly as I read them:
-----------------------------------
> > http://support.microsoft.com/kb/234019
> >
> > I also request you to visit the link given below and download the Klite
> > codecs on your PC:
> >
> > Note: Download full version.
> >
> > http://www.free-codecs.com/K_Lite_Codec_Pack_download.htm

--------
That didn't work, so they replied:
--------

> *** Windows Media Player Download ***
>
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/11/default.aspx
>
> Once after installing the same, please visit the links given below and
> download the updates and install the same on your PC and also if the updates
> are already there on your PC then some updates mayfail or deny to get
> reinstalled:
>
> *** Download Direct X and install the same ***
>
>
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&DisplayLang=en
>
> *** Download Windows Installer ***
>
>
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...70-B259-4733-A914-A956122E08E8&displaylang=en
>
> *** Download and Install Windows Vista Application Updates ***
>
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/932246

--------
That didn't work, so they replied:
--------

this could be an issue with the files running in the background and that files would be used by media player so now check if the same is happening on your PC by opening the task manager.

* Right Click on the task bar and click on Task Manager.

* Check if any windows media player files are showed like MP3, MPEG etc.,

If there is no files running in the background, then please login to safe mode and use the windows media player and check if it is working fine.

=== Login to safe Mode ===

* Turn on or restart the computer.
* Press the F8 key on the keyboard until the Windows Vista startup menu appears, and then select Safe Mode.
* When the Welcome screen (log in) appears, click Administrator, or the administrator account you will use, and enter its password.

Now try using the Media Player and check if it is working fine, please get back to me with the results.

--------
That didn't work, so they replied:
--------

please download Real Player and check if you are able to play the .avi files on your PC as this issue could be due to the codecs:

http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0.html?tg=dl-20&qt=real player&tag=srch

--------
That didn't work, so they replied:
--------

Please dowload Real Player and try playing the files and check if the issue is resolved and if the issue is resolved then please visit the link given below and perform the update on your PC and check if the issue is resolved

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...8B-8E0E-4B15-99A1-0D7B9FF3B795&displaylang=en

--------
RealPlayer could play the videos for me, but there was still no sound. The replied:
--------

if there is no sound then this issue was related to the codecs itself, now please download and install update for Windows Media Player and also download Klite codecs and it is free download:

*** Windows Media Player update ***

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...8B-8E0E-4B15-99A1-0D7B9FF3B795&displaylang=en

*** Klite Codecs ***

Please visit the link given below and click on "Download [ K-Lite Codec Pack
3.5.3 FULL ]" and then download the same and install it on your PC and check if you are able to play those files using windows media player on your PC and also check if bothvideo and sound is coming.

http://www.free-codecs.com/K_Lite_Codec_Pack_download.htm

--------
This didn't work, and this was where I started to fool around to see if I could find something wrong. I loaded the Control Panel and searched sound.

I clicked on "Change System Sounds" and a dialog box came up that said
something to the effect of:
There is a problem with your <name of sound card/speaker setup>.
Would you like to disable this?

I clicked yes and now everything works.

I don't know if this happened because of the steps that had me complete first, or if this would have fixed it from the beginning. As stupid as it may sound, it may be better to try everything first, and then try the control panel thing.
--------

My computer was okay for a few months after this, but then it happened again after I tried to update iTunes and install a Windows Update. I don't know if it was iTunes, but I think that Windows Media Player had something to do with it.

--------------------------
Either way I tried tech support again, and here is their first response:
--------------------------

> > "Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file."
> > while
> > > playing avi (or music) file on your HP Pavilion a6110n Desktop PC.
> > >
> > > I realize the importance of this issue and will make sure that I give
> > you
> > > appropriate solution to resolve the issue.
> > >
> > > This issueoccurs if the computer is using a Windows XP
> > > Display Driver Model (XDDM) graphics adapter driver.
> > >
> > > To resolve this issue, you must install the most current version of a
> > > Windows Display Driver Model (WDDM) driver for the video card or for
> the
> >
> > > integrated video device in the computer.
> > >
> > > To do this, follow these steps:
> > >
> > >  Make sure that the copy of Windows Vista is a validated, genuine
> copy.
> >
> > >
> > > Visit the Genuine Microsoft Software page, and then click Validate
> > > Windows:
> > >
> > > http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/ (http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/)
> > >
> > > NOTE: The URL above will take you to a non HP Web site. HP does not
> > > control and is not responsible for information outside of the HP Web
> > site.
> > >
> > >  Make sure that the video device has the most current WDDM drivers.
> > >
> > > For a list of video cards that contain a graphics processing unit
> (GPU)
> > > that supports WDDM, visit the following Microsoft Web site:
> > >
> > >
> > >
> >
> http://www.microsoft.com/technet/windowsvista/evaluate/hardware/entpguid.mspx#EDD
> > >
> > > NOTE: The URL above will take you to a non HP Web site. HP does not
> > > control and is not responsible for information outside of the HP Web
> > site.
> > >
> > > Run Windows Vista Upgrade Advisor to obtain information about hardware
>
> > > that a computer may require to support the Windows Vista Aero theme.
> The
> >
> > > Windows Vista Aero theme requires that the computer's video card uses
> > WDDM
> > > drivers. To run Windows Vista Upgrade Advisor, visit the following
> > Microsoft
> > > Web site:
> > >
> > >
> >
> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/getready/upgradeadvisor/default.mspx

--------
Their next reply:
----------

This is a compatibility issue of the Microsoft Media Player
> > 11with Windows Vista operating system. Microsoft is currently working on
> the
> > same and we will notify you as soon they come up with a solution.
> >
> > As a work around I now recommend you to visit the website given below to
>
> > download and install the DivX player and try playing playing the .DVI
> files.
> >
> > http://www.divx.com/divx/windows/player/

---------
Their next reply:
---------

I now recommend you to visit the website given below to
> download and install the Windows update manually.
>
>
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...7159&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
>
> NOTE: Clicking the link may give an error indicating it is
> invalid. If this occurs, copy the portion of the address
> on the remaining line(s) and paste it at the end of the
> address showing in your browser untilthe complete address
> is displayed in the Address box.
>
> If the issue persists, visit the website given below and perform the steps
> mentioned to increase the system resources:
>
>
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...5926&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

----------
Their next reply:
---------

resetting the media player should resolve the issue.

You can use the following patch to reset the Windows Media Player on Windows Vista Computers. This will reset the registry keys of Windows Media Player to default.

http://zachd.com/pss/WMPVistaReset-x86.zip

---------
Their next reply:
--------

this issue may be related to the windows update. To resolve this issue, please perform a system restore. Follow the steps below and perform a system restore.

System Restore is a program that maintains a backup copy of most files and settings on the computer at a given time. System Restore monitors changes made to the system and automatically creates restore points when software has been added or system files have changed.

System Restore allows you to replace all of the current files and settings with those of a previous time without loosing your personal
data files. For example, after a new HP Pavilion computer is started for the first time, a restore point is created. If you accidentally
delete monitored files or monitored program files become corrupted, you can run the System Restore to restore your computer to a state before those changes occurred.

Use the following steps to restore your computers configuration:

1. Close any software windows that are open.

2. Click Start , All Programs or All Programs, Accessories, System Tools, and then System Restore.
The "Restore system files and settings" window opens.

3. Select Choose a different restore point, and click Next.

4. Select a date and time from the list of available restore points and click Next. All affected system files will be added, removed, or changed to the same versions that were in the computer's system file configuration on the selected date.

CAUTION: Software and drivers installed after the selected date may not work correctly and may need to be reinstalled.

5. Click Finish in the "Confirm your restore point" window.

6. Click Yes in the confirmation message that opens.

7. The computer should shut down and turn back on automatically after the restoration completes.
The Restoration Complete window appears.

8. Click OK.

The computer has now been restored to a previous time when it worked correctly.

-------
Unfortunately, my computer did not have a restore point that was far enough back, so they gave me the link for how to do a factory restore on the computer.

You can check out some stuff here on the backup and restore center webpage for Vista.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/features/details/backup.mspx

I hope something here helped, at least a little bit. Whether or not you have to restore Vista to factory settings or to previous settings, I would stop using Windows Media Player. I personally think it has something to do with Windows Media Player, and I have not used it since I had to do the factory restore. I use Winamp and iTunes to play my mp3s and DivX to play all of my movies. I went into my computer settings to make sure that no defaults relating to Windows Media Player or Windows Media Center are active. I also use Firefox instead of Internet Explorer, as it is much safer and I am sure helps me in regards to internet safety. If you do not have Firefox, I recommend getting it, along with the "Vista Aero" addon (it looks and feels like IE) and "Adblock Plus" (the best addon ever). Hopefully you are able to fix your problem and not restore your computer, but if you have to, a fresh start could be a good thing.

-Zach

Also, all the links I used here are exactly as HP gave them to me, but I just wanted to say, for the record, that you should back up your data, and that I do not assume any responsibility or liability for the advice given and shall not be liable for any direct, indirect, special, incidental or consequential damages in connection with the use of this information.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks, I have spent all am reading forums about my error message and tried differen't solutions that people recoemmended on other forums and nothign helped. I just went to windows update and it listed 1 update realtek and it failed to install. I went to manage and reinstalled realtek from pc tools on here. I was going to delete all my realtek registry entries then try to reinstall the update and I backed up my registry but then I was afraid to try it. Maybe my sound card did just come unplugged which I doubt I don't know. I use a subn woofer and speakers not the ones built into the monitor and I have USB mic. But I don't think the Klite codec will help me do you? I Just got some ASL3 or something to make my Tivo HD shows have sound on here and I had sound then all of a sudden a week or so later I didn't. I guess I could do a restore from a week ago and see what happens. I have a friend coming over to help me later but it's aggravating. Oh and another forum said something about going into registry and software and microsoft and windows and something else then audio but I didn't have an audio folder and it said to change some numbers but I couldn't try that. Thanks, Rose

Edit: I did everything HP told me to do just now I uninstalled my winamp and that one codec i had gotten. I even tried a system restore back to a couple days ago I couldn't go back as far as I think I needed either.. I uninstalled under device manager and he told me to reinstall and then do the update if still no sound and the update still gives me the error message you got when trying to install it so I give up. It may be in my hardware I don't know. I was told to check my BIOS also to if it was set to on board sound but I haven't gone into my BIOS and changed anything but I guess I should check to see if something got changed I haven't done that yet. But I give up no sound same error message it stinks. Thanks for trying to help me though.. My friend even came over last night and checked a bunch of stuff my speakers work he hooked his mp3 player up to it. He said I need might need a new sound card and that I have a PCI slot so we can disable the on board sound and try putting in a new sound card. That's my last thing to try..


----------



## Rose4uKY (Feb 26, 2008)

I am replying to my own post but to update you nothing works for me uninstalled winamp and this codec I had previously gotten.. I uninstalled drivers a couple times and reinstalled made sure my on board sound was enabled everything nothing worked. I have no sound so I bought a PCI sound card to put in and see if that gives me sound but I haven't had anyone to put it in for me yet and I don't really no how. I still want to think it's some kind of setting or a windows thing hanging up my sound but I won't know for sure until I try this sound card. If anyone else has any other suggestions please let me know. Thanks. Rose


----------



## kendallmgc (Aug 2, 2008)

If you dudes still are having Realtek sound, or lack there of, problems try this:

Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Manage Audio Devices

Double Click your Speakers
Go to the Enhancements tab and "Disable All Sound Effects"

I still have yet to load the HP driver back that I thought should have fixed this. What is up with the 
"If (OSLangDec=="1028" ||OSLangDec=="2052" || OSLangDec=="3076") Then" 
error? I set an environment variable but it did not work.


----------

